# [V] ungewöhnlich: Sofa zu verkaufen!! Guckt mal bitte!



## sandman2003 (1. November 2014)

*[V] ungewöhnlich: Sofa zu verkaufen!! Guckt mal bitte!*

Hallo,

versuche schon seit geraumer Zeit mein Sofa zu verkaufen, da ich mit meiner Freundin zusammenziehe und wir alles loswerden wollen.

Preis war damals 800 Euronen bei der Firma Trends (Ostermann).

Würde sie gerne für 400 € verkaufen. Bei Vorlage von einer Rechnung würde ich bis 50 € für die Transportkosten aufkommen.

Komme aus dem Raum Witten / Bochum / Dortmund.

Sie ist auch bei ebay.kleinanzeigen, für mehr Bilder und so 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...masse-im-angebot-/255086281-88-1022?ref=myads

Oder vielleicht kennt Ihr jemanden, der eine Couch braucht.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Feiertag  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

